# Günstiges, spieletaugliches Notebook gesucht



## Morbz (29. Juli 2014)

*Günstiges, spieletaugliches Notebook gesucht*

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin ganz neu hier und habe gleich eine Frage.

Wie der Titel verrät bin ich auf der Suche nach einem günstigen (Preis ca. 400-450€, max. 500€) und zugleich spieletauglichen Notebook.
Man sollte darauf ältere Spiele in mittlerer Grafikeinstellung und neurere mit niedrigster Einstellung flüssig spielen können.

Der Bildschirm sollte möglichst eine Größe von 15" haben, 17" wären aber auch in Ordnung. 
Mit oder ohne Betriebssystem ist egal, ich werde aller Voraussicht nach Windows 7 installieren.


Ich habe bereits nach passenden Geräten gesucht und diese zwei gefunden:

Acer Aspire E1-572G-54204G50Dnkk (https://www.cyberport.de/acer-aspir...tt-hd-hd8750m-ohne-windows-1C26-903_1695.html)

Dieses Notebook ist im Moment mein Favorit, allerdings hat es einen Nachteil.
Laut Beschreibung fehlt ein DVD-Laufwerk, obwohl auf den Bildern eines zu sehen ist.

Kennst jemand zufällig dieses Notebook und weiß, ob das Laufwerk tatsächlich fehlt und falls ja, ob man ein Laufwerk auch nachrüsten könnte?
Eine Nachfrage beim Händler hat leider nichts ergeben.


Das zweite wäre ein HP Notebook 15-r076ng von Mediamarkt auf das es bis heute einen Rabatt von 19% gäben würde 
(HP HP Notebook PC 15-r076ng Notebooks kaufen bei Media Markt)

Der Prozessor sollte etwas besser sein, als der des Acer, allerdings scheint die verbaute NVIDIA GeForce 820M Grafikkarte relativ deutlich schlechter zu sein als die AMD des Acer.


Welches der beiden Geräte würdet ihr nehmen?
Kennt jemand vielleicht noch ein anderes Notebook, welches auch/besser "passen" könnte?


Für Antworten wäre ich sehr dankbar 


Viele Grüße
Morbz


----------



## Cinnayum (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Günstiges, spieletaugliches Notebook gesucht*

Eine GT840m / GT740m ist das Minimum, um ordentlich spielen zu können. Alles darunter ist herumgegurke ohne Spaß.

Ein i5 reicht zum Spielen locker aus. Sogar ein i3 macht dank HT in aktuellen Titeln eine gute Figur.
Ich habe selbst einen alten Laptop mit i3-2330m und einen neuen mit i7-4710HQ, bei dem ich noch nicht weiß, ob ich ihn zurückschicken soll  .


----------



## naruto8073 (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Günstiges, spieletaugliches Notebook gesucht*

Hallo und willkommen im Forum. 

Lege lieber etwas mehr Geld drauf und hole dir gleich was Gescheites. 
z.b. Caseking.de » Notebooks » bis 43,18 cm (17 Zoll) » MSI GP60-2PEi787FD, 39,62 cm (15,6 Zoll) Gaming Notebook

Obwohl für das Geld bekommst du schon einen kleinen PC.


----------



## Morbz (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Günstiges, spieletaugliches Notebook gesucht*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
Die GT840M bzw. GT740M wären mir auch lieber, allerdings habe ich kein Notebook in der geforderten Preisklasse gefunden, in dem diese Grafikkarte eingebaut ist.
Ich möchte eben nicht wirklich mehr ausgeben, als 500€. Das Notebook sollte eben z.B. im Urlaub dazu da sein, falls ich Lust bekomme, ein bisschen zu spielen.
Sonst habe ich einen guten Desktop PC und brauche das Notebook wenig.

Eine Frage zum Prozessor.
Gilt die Aussage, dass ein i3 ausreichen würde auch für die U-Modelle? Diese sind ja deutlich schwächer als die M-Reihe.

Noch eine Frage zum DVD-Laufwerk nachrüsten.
Wie ich in einer Kundenbewertung gelesen habe, soll im Acer Notebook ein leerer Schacht mit einer Blende davor sein.
Sind diese Notebook-Slim-Laufwerke irgendwie genormt, also wäre der Hersteller egal? Gibt es da auch unterschiedliche Anschlussarten?



Viele Grüße
Morbz


----------



## Morbz (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Günstiges, spieletaugliches Notebook gesucht*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe jetzt nochmals nach Notebooks gesucht und noch zwei Modelle gefunden dir mir gut gefallen:

Asus X550 / F550LN-XX132D (https://www.cyberport.de/?DEEP=1C28-1RU&APID=6) und

HP Pavilion 15-n224 (HP Pavilion 15-n224 Multimedia Notebook silber [Core i5-4200U-8GB-1TB HDD-GT740M 2GB] bei notebooksbilliger.de)

Der Asus hat im Vergleich zum HP 4 GB weniger RAM und 500 GB weniger Arbeitsspeicher, dafür anscheinend einen etwas besseren Prozessor und eine neurer Grafikkarte!?

Welcher der beiden wäre den für meine Anforderungen besser geeignet?


Vom oben genannten Acer bin ich übrigens abgekommen. Allein die Halterung für ein DVD-Laufwerk würde ca. 35€ kosten. Alles in allem würde mich dann das Notebook 120€ mehr kosten, dann kann ich gleich ein besseres nehmen...


Gruß,
Morbz


----------



## DP455 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Günstiges, spieletaugliches Notebook gesucht*

Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E540 20C6006JGE (Art.-Nr. 90548228) - Notebooks / Laptops - computeruniverse - ThinkPad Edge E540 mit i5-4200M & GT740M. 'Dürfte von der Verarbeitung/Ergonomie und den Akkulaufzeiten, insbesondere im Idle, mit dem großen 6 Zellen-Akku (62Wh) zudem kaum zu schlagen sein. Imho ein sehr gutes Paket zu dem Kurs...


----------



## Morbz (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Günstiges, spieletaugliches Notebook gesucht*

Danke für den Hinweiß.
Ich habe dieses Lenovo auch in Betracht gezogen, allerdings gab es ein paar wirklich schlechte Kundenbewertungen.
Z.B. soll das Display nicht gut sein (schlechte Leuchtkraft, hohe Blickwinkelempfindlichkeit) und Probleme mit Win 7 (vor allem in Verbindung mit der WLAN-Karte) geben. 
Außerdem soll die Verarbeitung nicht sonderlich gut sein ("schepperndes" Touchpad, billige Tastatur etc.) und auch die Akkulaufzeit recht kurz sein!?

Hast du das/ein Lenovo und evtl. auch solche Probleme?


Gruß, Morbz


----------



## DP455 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Günstiges, spieletaugliches Notebook gesucht*

Hohe Blickwinkelabhängigkeit ist normal bei TN-Panels. 'Kann aber auch von Vorteil sein, wenn man nicht möchte, dass die Umgebung mitbekommt, was man so treibt . Von der Helligkeit wird das HD-Panel auch klassentypisch im 200nits-Bereich liegen. Das FHD-Panel (Option) ist da deutlich heller. Aber hui , das Teil scheint ja wirklich Macken ohne Ende zu haben: Suchergebnisse - ThinkPad-Forum.de , ganz zu Schweigen von dem E145 & dem E330 mit denen ich, was die Edge-Serie betrifft, auch schon selbst gearbeitet habe. Wenn ich das so überfliege, dann würde ich auch eher abraten. Und ja, ich selbst habe auch ein Lenovo, ein X220 mit [Angebermodus an]IPS-Panel, UMTS-Modem, SSD & 9-Zellen-Akku[/Angebermodus aus]. Aber das ist was ganz anderes und zudem nur sehr eingeschränkt zum Daddeln geeignet (HD3000)...


----------



## Bau3r (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Günstiges, spieletaugliches Notebook gesucht*

http://www.amazon.de/F751LDV-TY179H-Notebook-NVIDIA-GeForce-schwarz/dp/B00LFIFLK0/ref=sr_1_3?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1406801617&sr=1-3&keywords=asus+notebook
Den hatte ich auch ein Halbes Jahr lang und so spiele wie BF3 hab ich auch ohne lags gespielt.


----------



## Morbz (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Günstiges, spieletaugliches Notebook gesucht*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
Dann wird es wohl kein Lenovo werden.

Danke auch für den Vorschlag des Asus, aber irgendwie kommt mir der Preis für die gebotene Leistung recht hoch vor!?


Eine Frage noch zum Thema Betriebssystem.
Ich habe ja vor, auf dem Notebook Windows 7 zu installieren.
Allerdings habe ich in einer Kundenbewertung gelesen, dass z.B. das von mir genannte HP nicht für Windows 7 geeignet ist.
(Zitat: "This notebook supports only Windows 8 and it doesn't support Windows 7 and no drivers available for Windows 7 for this notebook. Please buy this one only if you have windows 8.")

Auch bei Asus habe ich auf der Firmenwebsite nur Treiber für Windows 8.1 gefunden (Notebooks - X550LN - ASUS).

Kann man dann die Treiber von Windows 8.1 auch für Windows 7 benutzen?
Sind diese neueren Notebooks alle nur noch für Win 8(.1) ausgelegt?


Gruß, Morbz


----------



## Phantom297 (4. August 2014)

*AW: Günstiges, spieletaugliches Notebook gesucht*

Stehe gerade vor einem ähnlichen Problem. Würde mich daher auch interessieren, ob die Treiber abwärtskompatibel sind oder man wirklich auf Windows 8 festgenagelt wird.


----------



## norse (4. August 2014)

Kannst du in 90% der Fälle Knicken. Die windows 8.1 Treiber alleine unterscheiden sich teilweise schon stark zu den 8ern. Diese dann noch auf nem windows 7? Vergesst es.


----------



## Morbz (4. August 2014)

*AW: Günstiges, spieletaugliches Notebook gesucht*

Danke für die Antwort, norse!
Heißt das also, dass man neuere Notebooks eigentlich nur noch mit Win 8.1 betreiben kann?
Oder gibt es andere Möglichkeiten, Gerätetreiber für Windows 7 zu bekommen? Beim Hersteller gibt es ja keine mehr...


----------



## norse (5. August 2014)

*AW: Günstiges, spieletaugliches Notebook gesucht*

Versuchen kann man es nur ... ob man den Herstellern der komponenten noch passende Treiber bekommt. Für die Graka wirds wahrscheinlich das geringste Problem sein., aber dann musst du alles für den Rest noch bekommen und zum Laufen kriegen:
-Graka
-Chipsatz 
-USB3.0
-Webcam
-Kartenleser
-Touchpad
-Tastatur (die Sondertasten für Helligkeit einstellen usw!)
-die Energieverwaltungstreiber

also ich halte das für aussichtslos das es dann auch sauber funktioniert ...

Wird halt wirklich aufwendig und wo ist das problem windwos 8 zu nutzen?


----------



## Morbz (7. August 2014)

*AW: Günstiges, spieletaugliches Notebook gesucht*

Danke für die Antwort, norse!

Windows 8 ist für mich definitiv ein No-Go, ich mag diese Kacheloberfläche überhaupt nicht.

Das Asus-Notebook und die damit verbundene Treibersuche hat sich erledigt, da es nicht mehr lieferbar ist.

Jetzt habe ich noch dieses Lenovo gefunden, was mir von den Komponenten her sehr gut gefällt. Treiber wären für Win 7 auch verfügbar.: 

Lenovo Z50-70 39.6 cm Notebook 8GB SSD schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


Das einzig negative ist das Glare-Display (anscheinend mit LED-Backlight, welches aber relativ dunkel sein soll). Da wäre mir ein Mattes deutlich lieber.

Hat jemand zufällig ein Lenovo mit diesem Display-Typ? Speigelt es sehr?



Gruß, Morbz


----------



## iTzZent (7. August 2014)

*AW: Günstiges, spieletaugliches Notebook gesucht*

Windows 8.1 kann man auch komplett ohne Kacheln betreiben und das sogar inkl vollwertigem Startmenü, so wie man es aus Windows 7 gibt... auch die aktiven Ecken lassen sich komplett deaktivieren. Im Grunde gibt es denn kaum noch einen Unterschied zu Windows 7 ! Das alles erledigt schnell und unkompliziert ein kleines Programm, welches auf den Namen "Classic Shell" hört.

Es gibt auch *KEINE *Notebooks auf dem Markt, welche nicht zu 100% zu Windows 7 kompatibel sind ! Sämmtliche Treiber sind zu Windows 7 kompatibel und wenn mal nicht, gibt es die passenden Treiber stets bei den Teileherstellern (Intel, Nvidia, Realtek etc...)

Und was das Glare Display angeht, ich selber nutze seit über 5 Jahren nur Notebooks mit Glare Display. Im Innenraum stört es überhaupt nicht, da gibt es keinen nennenswerten Unterschied. Sobald aber ein Fenster hinter einem ist, wird es schon etwas unschöner, aber auch dann ist immernoch alles sicherbar.


----------



## Morbz (7. August 2014)

*AW: Günstiges, spieletaugliches Notebook gesucht*

Danke für deine Antwort.

Hast du auch ein Glare-Display von Lenovo? Diese sind ja im Vergleich zu Glare-Displays anderer Herstellern relativ dunkel und sollen noch mehr reflektieren!?

Ich habe noch dieses Notebook gefunden:
MSI GP60-2PEi585FD Gaming Notebook [39,6cm (15.6") Full-HD / i5-4200H / 8GB RAM / 500GB HDD / 840M] bei notebooksbilliger.de

Es hat einen anderen i5-Prozessor und mehr Arbeitsspeicher als das Lenovo, allerdings haben beide die gleiche Grafikkarte.

Gibt es beim gleichen Grafikkarten-Modell auch Leistungsunterschiede zwischen den Notebookherstellern?

Wird man einen spürbaren Unterschied zwischen den Prozessoren i5-4200H des MSI und dem i5-4210U des Lenovos merken?


Gruß, Morbz


----------



## iTzZent (7. August 2014)

*AW: Günstiges, spieletaugliches Notebook gesucht*

Der i5-4200H ist mehr als doppelt so schnell wie der i5-4210U, den Unterschied bemerkst du schon im normalen Windows Betrieb.

Des weiteren ist das GP60 deutlich besser, da es eine grosse Revisionsklappe für eine einfache Wartung gibt. Man kann sogar eine mSATA SSD nachrüsten und die HDD im Gerät lassen ! Die GT840M ist bei jedem Hersteller gleich, sie besitzt immer die gleiche Ausbaustufe und den gleichen Speicher mit 64Bit GDDR3 VRAM.

Nein, ich habe kein Lenovo Gerät, aber die Glare Displays sind meistens alle gleich. Empfehlen würde ich dennoch ein mattes Display. Mit dem GP60 machst du nichts falsch.


----------



## DP455 (7. August 2014)

*AW: Günstiges, spieletaugliches Notebook gesucht*



iTzZent schrieb:


> (I) Der i5-4200H ist mehr als doppelt so schnell wie der i5-4210U, (II) den Unterschied bemerkst du schon im normalen Windows Betrieb...


(I) Ist er nicht, vergleiche einfach mal die Werte: Intel Core i5 4200U Notebook Prozessor - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ vs. Intel Core i5 4200H Notebook Prozessor - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ
(II) Im normalen Windows-Betrieb dürften beide CPUs den allergrößten Teil ihrer Zeit im untersten P-State verbringen, sprich mit ~800MHz takten. Ich weiß nicht, wie man da einen Unterschied spüren will...


----------



## Morbz (7. August 2014)

*AW: Günstiges, spieletaugliches Notebook gesucht*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Welche CPU Benchmark-Werte sind den bei diesen Tests die Aussagekräftigsten?

Wie wirkt sich die Prozessorleistung beim Spielen aus? Wird man dort einen (deutlichen) Unterschied bei gleicher Grafikkarte merken?

Was kann man mit dem 4200H machen, wo der 4210U an seine Grenze stößt bzw. nicht mehr erledigen kann?
(Wenn z.B. Windows 3-4 Sekunden länger zum Hochfahren benötigt, wäre mir das egal.)


Was ich beim MSI als größten Nachteil empfinde ist die Akku-Laufzeit. Max. 3 Stunden sind doch recht knapp.



Gruß, Morbz


----------



## iTzZent (8. August 2014)

*AW: Günstiges, spieletaugliches Notebook gesucht*

Naja, an die Grenzen stößt er eigentlich nur beim spielen in höherer Auflösung. Man muss aber auch dazu sagen, das der i5-4200H DEUTLICH mehr Strom verbraucht und dadurch auch mehr Wärme entwickelt. Das GP60 wird somit lauter wie Geräte mit i5 der U Serie, denn die verbrauchen nur 1/3 der H Serie.

Im Grossen und Ganzen reicht die Performance des i5-4110U locker aus, da die GT840M eh schon dafür sorgt, das man selten hochauflösend spielen kann.


----------



## Morbz (10. August 2014)

*AW: Günstiges, spieletaugliches Notebook gesucht*

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.
Ich habe mir das Lenovo Z50-70 bestellt.
Gestern kam es an und bis jetzt gefällt es mir sehr gut.

Das einzige, was mich etwas irritiert: Beim Windows-Leistungsindex wird der CPU mit 6,9 bewertet und die Grafik(Spiele) mit 6,6.
Sollte da nicht die Grafikkarte besser sein?
(Bei CPU-Z wird der Grafikspeicher mit 1804MB angegben, allerdings wird der Wert überall mit 2GB angeben. Ist dieser Unterschied auch normal?)


Gruß Morbz


----------



## hendrik1807 (10. August 2014)

*AW: Günstiges, spieletaugliches Notebook gesucht*

Hi,

hast dir zufällig das mit dem i5 4210u und nvidia 840m und FreeDOS geholt?
Wenn ja, wie isses? Habs am Freitag bestellt aber kam noch nichts an 
Wie siehts mit den Treibern aus, alles leicht zu finden?

Gruß
Hendrik


----------



## Morbz (11. August 2014)

*AW: Günstiges, spieletaugliches Notebook gesucht*

Hallo Hendrik,
ja, genau das Notebook habe ich.
Ich habe es noch nicht viel benutzt, allerdings macht es bis jetzt einen ganz guten Eindruck.
Nur die Oberflächen sind sehr fingerabdruck-empfindlich.
Treiber waren auf der Lenovo-Seite leicht zu finden, bis auf einen.
Da muss ich schauen, wo ich den herbekomme.


Gruß, Morbz


----------



## hendrik1807 (11. August 2014)

*AW: Günstiges, spieletaugliches Notebook gesucht*

Ok, hört sich schonmal gut an  Danke!

Wie ists mit dem Display? Spiegelt es stark?


----------



## Morbz (14. August 2014)

*AW: Günstiges, spieletaugliches Notebook gesucht*

Hallo zusammen,
wie bereits geschrieben habe ich mir das Lenovo Z50-70 gekauft und bin soweit ganz zufrieden.

Jetzt überlege ich mir, den vorhandenen  Arbeitsspeicher (4GB) auf 8GB aufzurüsten.

Meint ihr, wird das eine spürbare Leistungssteigerung bringen?

Hätte vielleicht jemand einen konkreten Kauftipp für einen guten 4GB-Riegel (1600MHz)?


Viele Grüße
Morbz


----------



## iTzZent (14. August 2014)

*AW: Günstiges, spieletaugliches Notebook gesucht*

Nein, du wirst keinen Leistungsunterschied bemerken.


----------



## hendrik1807 (14. August 2014)

*AW: Günstiges, spieletaugliches Notebook gesucht*

Ich hab mir den hier geholt : SAMSUNG 4 GB 1600Mhz, PC3L-12800S, CL11, 1.35V, Low Voltage 1.35V LV  -  Modellnr: M471B5173QH0-YK0


----------



## Morbz (18. August 2014)

*AW: Günstiges, spieletaugliches Notebook gesucht*

Danke für eure Antworten.

Eine Frage zum Samsung-RAM: 
Was bedeutet bei "PC3L-12800S" das S dahinter?

Das habe ich bis jetzt noch bei keinem anderen Riegel gesehen...


Gruß, Morbz


----------



## iTzZent (18. August 2014)

*AW: Günstiges, spieletaugliches Notebook gesucht*

Hast du nicht ? Na dann solltest du mal zum Optiker gehen  Siehe hier: Speicher mit Typ: DDR3 SO-DIMM/DDR3 SO-DIMM, ECC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

da gibt es KEINEN Riegel ohne das S dahinter, denn das steht für "SODIMM", also für Notebooks geeignet


----------

